
Ask HN: What is “vouch”? - csense
I see a new Vouch button has appeared under &#x2F;newest but I couldn&#x27;t find any information it.  It appears to override the automatic flagging system (and presumably is only available to users with high karma).<p>Can anyone point to more information, discussion about how it works, and guidelines about when it should be used?<p>I used Vouch on https:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.ycombinator.com&#x2F;item?id=11589331 which seems to have been unfairly marked Dead.  Apologies if I&#x27;m doing it wrong.
======
wmf
Yeah, it's for reviving posts that are unfairly [dead].

